# Chefwear?



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Andy-Warhol...654336?hash=item282e1278c0:g:ZX4AAOSwol5YxJhn


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 16, 2017)

Hype shirt Dave. Love it too bad it's a large.


----------

